

Be Alone - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/alone

======
misframer
Reminds me of Richard Hamming's talk titled "You and Your Research" [0]

> Another trait, it took me a while to notice. I noticed the following facts
> about people who work with the door open or the door closed. I notice that
> if you have the door to your office closed, you get more work done today and
> tomorrow, and you are more productive than most. But 10 years later somehow
> you don't know quite know what problems are worth working on; all the hard
> work you do is sort of tangential in importance. He who works with the door
> open gets all kinds of interruptions, but he also occasionally gets clues as
> to what the world is and what might be important. Now I cannot prove the
> cause and effect sequence because you might say, ``The closed door is
> symbolic of a closed mind.'' I don't know. But I can say there is a pretty
> good correlation between those who work with the doors open and those who
> ultimately do important things, although people who work with doors closed
> often work harder. Somehow they seem to work on slightly the wrong thing -
> not much, but enough that they miss fame.

[0] <http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html>

